# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Επίγειο-δορυφορικό πεδιόμετρο Satlink WS-6936

## tsoarbatzis

Πεδιόμετρο Satlink επίγειο και δορυφορικό με  spectrum analyser. Σε κατάσταση καινούριου, με το τσαντάκι του.
Πολύ εύκολη εύρεση των 3 βασικών δορυφόρων για otetv, nova ,Γερμανικών καναλιών από των Asta 19.2 και φυσικά όλων των υπολοίπων με εμφάνιση εικόνας και ήχου στην οθόνη του.
Επίσης πολύ σημαντικό βοήθημα για εγκαταστάσεις επίγειων σε οικοδομές. 180€

----------

